# دكتورة وفاء سلطان إمراة  سخرت من هذا الشيطان



## انسانٌ غلبان (23 أكتوبر 2006)

_ترجمة  إقتباس  ترجمة اقتباس  ترجمة اقتباس ترجمة اقتباس  ترجمة اقتباس ترجمة اقتباس ترجمة اقتباس ترجمة اقتباس ترجمة اقتباس ترجمة اقتباس ترجمة اقتباس ترجمة اقتباس ترجمة اقتباس ترجمة اقتباس ترجمة اقتباس  ترجمة اقتباس_
*طبيبة  سورية  مقيمة فى أمريكا تقول :"يجب إعادة تأليف العقيدة النكاحية المحمدية من جديد".*​
*عالمة النفس و  الطبيبة النفسانية   البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان  تقول للتلفزيون  الدنماركى "إننا كمحمديين  مجرد سجناء مسلوبى الارادة و الحرية  فى  هذا السجن  المحمدى الكبير المسمى بالعقيدة النكاحية المحمدية"
كتب : ياكو لوبين  لجريدتنا ما يلى فى السادس من اكتوبر عام 2006*
*لا مراء فى أن النكاحية المحمدية  فى أى دولة عصرية هى سجن كبير  للمحمديين تمتد مساحة هذا السجن البغيض بإمتداد مساحة كوكب الارض 
هذا ما افادت به عالمة النفس و الطبيبة السورية المشهورة البروفيسورة / وفاء سلطان  فى حديثها المدوى  الاسبوع الماضى  فى محطة  دى آر تو  الدنماركية و العياذ باللات ((بأبى انت و امى يا رسول النكاح..عذرا رسول اللات))
أضافت البروفيسورة قائلة بأسى شديد جدا على تلك الشعوب الرازحة تحت حكم رسول النكاح:" اننا كمحمديين  ضحايا لعملية خطف مسلح بسيوف اللات المسلولة  حيث تم سجننا رغما عن ارادتنا  فى زنازين بغيضة مغلقة بأقفال صدئة داخل نفوسنا  يحرس تلك الزنازين الرطبة العفنة  طوال  قرون عديدة من القهر  منظومتنا العقائدية كلها اذا فنحن  سجناء فى سجون بنينا جدرانها العالية حول نفوسنا بانفسنا 
و ها نحن لا نسمع ابدا الا اصواتنا  فلم نعتد ابدا ان نسمح لآذاننا ان تسمع غير صوت المحمدية  و آذاننا صماء طرشاء  امام اى صوت  يأتى من خارج جدران السجن  .يكفينا فقط ان نسمع اصواتنا  ؛ قالتها البروفيسورة و الاسف و الاسى يعتصرها 
خلال  مناظرة البروفيسورة / وفاء سلطان مع احد عناصر الارهاب المحمدى فى قناة الجزيرة الارهابية المحمدية  فى شهر مارس 2006  قالت البروفيسورة ان الصراع بين الغرب النصرانى و  و عالم المحمديين هو صراع بين الإنسانية و الهمجية   هو صراع بين حقوق الانسان فى طرف و  إنتهاك حقوق الانسان تلك فى الطرف المعادى للطرف الاول 
إنه صراع بين امة تعامل المرآة كبهيمة او كانعام  و بين تلك الاٌمة التى تعامل المرأة  كإنسان كامل الانسانية 
تعقيبا على   تلك الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية المتقنة التى  رسمها رسامون هواة  دنماركيين  عن رسول النكاح محمد ابن عبد اللات ابن عبد المطلب ابن هاشم ابن عبد مناف  تلك  الرسوم التى هاج بسببها الهمج اهتياجا هدد سلم و امن الانسانية شهورا 
قالت البروفيسورة لقناة دى آر تو : إن العمل الحر الشجاع الذى تمثل فى نشر تلك الرسوم الكاريكاتورية   كان ما هو الا اول ضربة فأس  أحدثت شقا فى جدران ذلك السجن المحمدى الكبير  ؛ فبالنسبة لأى سجين إن من رابع المستحيلات ان تهدم جدران سجنك من الداخل فلابد من ان ياتيك انسانا حرا حاملا فأسا و يبدا بشرخ هذا الجدار العالى الغليظ من الخارج بفأسه 
فيجب علينا نحن الاحرار ان نعلم هؤلاء السجناء مسلوبى الارادة كيف يستمعون للصوت الآخر حتى لو لم  يعجبهم ما يسمعونه  .؛ قالتها البروفيسورة بيقين 
سأل المذيع البروفيسورة حول رؤية الحكام المحمديين لعملية السماح بنشر تلك اتلرسوم على انها تصرفا  سِلبيا  فردت البروفيسورة متعجبة :" اى سلبية تلك ؟؟؟؟ إننى لا أرى اى سلبية فى هذا العمل الشجاع  فنشر تلك الرسوم مرارا و تكرارا  سيدفع المحمديين دفعا  لينظروا نظرة تحليلية منطقية عميقة لعقيدتهم النكاحية المحمدية  و هذا هو الـطـريـق الـوحـيـد  لتعديل تلك الثاقفة الارهابية النابعة من الديانة النكاحية المحمدية السائدة فى تلك البلدان السجينة ليس هذا فقط  بل ربما نرتقى ايضا عن هذا الدين النكاحى المحمدى 
ففى البلدان المحمدية يهاجمون بضراوة المسيحية و اليهودية و لا احد يلقى بالا لكلامهم  و يثور عليه فلماذا ليس من حق احدا فى العالم الحر ان يحلل المحمدية او يدرسها او ينتقدها ؟؟؟
النكاحية المحمدية ليست مجرد ديانة انها اخطر على الحضارة من ذلك  فالمحمدية هى عقيدة سياسية مثلها  مثل الشيوعية و الليبرالية التحررية و.....  
و خطورة المحمدية النكاحية تكمن فى تعاليمها الإرهابية التى تعتبر العنف عبادة  يجب الحض على ممارستها  اذ ان المحمدية من وجهة نظر  مؤلفها هى جدول اعمال يجب فرضه على الناس عنوة  و لا خيار لهم فى هذا 
إننا لا ننتقد ابد الجزء الدينى فى النكاحية المحمدية  فأنا أكن نوعا من التقدير للجزء الدينى فى النكاحية المحمدية بقدر ما أقدر  ديانات كثيرة جدا موجودة على هذه الارض 
و لكننا نعتقد انه يجب علينا ان نضع النكاحية المحمدية فى حجمها الصحيح كمجرد دين فقط لا غير و ليس الا مكانه فى دور العبادة التى يمارس فيها معتنقيه عبادتهم فقط لا غير 
و هذا هو الحل الوحيد لكى  يقضى المحمديين على خوف الكون كله من شرورهم 
و فى إجابة للبرفيسورة  العظيمة وفاء سلطان عن سؤال حول  أهمية المعتدلون المحمديون و اهمية عدم احراج الغرب لهم !! 
قالت البروفيسورة بمنتهى الصراحة و الوضوح :  لا أعتقد أنه هناك شيئا على وجه الكرة الارضية يسمى ب " الـمـحـمـديـون الـمـعـتـدلـون ! !  " ذلك أن النكاحية المحمدية تأمرك ان تستسلم لكل تفصيلة من تفاصيل تعاليم النكاحية  المحمدية  بإعتبارها  عين الصواب الصالح لكل زمان  و مكان  فليس من حقك اذا كنت محمدى ان تجادل او تناقش او تفكر  او تطور  فكل ما تسمح لك به النكاحية المحمدية هو ان تستسلم تماما لهذه التعاليم الشريرة العنيفة و الا اصبحت كافرا 
و ردا على سؤال حول فتوى اهدار دم البروفيسورة و التى اصدرها عدد مجتمع من أئمة النكاحية المحمدية و على رأسهم العنصر الارهابى المحمدى  ابو زر المقديشى  و الداعية التليفزيونى الحكومى المصرى محمد حٌمارة  
قالت الدكتورة فى المقابلة التليفزيونية  بسخرية حزينة  : أن استقبال فتاوى المشايخ المحمديين باهدار دمى  هى جزء لا يتجزأ من برنامج حياتى اليومى منذ سنوات . فى الحقيقة لم اعد اخاف  من تلك التصرفات النكاحية المحمدية  فالشعور بالسلام الداخلى  شعور راسخ بأعماق قلبى لا يتزعزع  ذلك اننى أؤمن بما افعله و قد اتخذت قرارى النهائى بألا اتوقف  عن القيام بهذا العمل الجليل طوال المدة الباقية فى حياتى  حتى لو كان الثمن ان يتم ذبحى  فأنا على استعداد ان اضحى بحياتى من اجل القيام بهذا الشيئ الذى اشعر اننى خلقت من اجله  فنحن موجوون فى هذه  الحياه من اجل هدف و ليس بالمصادفة  و الانسان يعيش مرة واحدة عليه ان يستغلها اذا فى تحقيق هذا الهدف حتى تكون حياه رائعة مثمرة فالافضل ان تكون موجودا فى هذه الحياة لسبب وجيه  و ليس لسبب واه
و ردا على سؤال  هام جدا حول اذا كان من الممكن  أن يتم ايجاد اى دور أيا كان هذا الدور للنكاحية المحمدية  كي تشغل نفسها بلعبه عن ايزاء العالم المتحضر  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
و هنا كان كلام البروفيسورة العظيمة الدكتورة وفاء سلطان واضحا جليا اذا قالت  بمنتهى الصراحة و دون مورابة:" دعونى اقولها بمنتهى الوضوح .. أننى أعتقد جازمة و دون اى شك  بأن النكاحية المحمدية لا يمكن اصلاحها البتة  .. إننى اعتقد جازمة و بلا ادنى شك بان النكاحية المحمدية  لا يمكن ان تحدث بها اى تحولات ايجابية .. غننى اعتقد جازمة بانه من المحال ان يصل لقيادة المحمديين نكاحيا شخصا  شجاعا  متعلم و مثقف  بحيث يستطيع ان  يعيد تاليف المحمدية من جديد على اسس متوافقة من الحضارة الغربية  المتفوقة  فينتشل بهذا ملايين المحمديين من رمال صحراء التخلف
ربما لو تم ازالة المحمدية الحالية و قام احدهم بتاليف محمدية جديدة متوافقة مع حضارة العصر  ساعتها قد يكون للمحمدية دورا ما تلعبه على هامش حضارة الانسان العصرى 
لم يكن غريبا  أن تكون هذه الانسانة العظيمة بهذا القدر من الشجاعة 
فهذه البروفيسورة التى اصبحت اسطورة هذا العصر الفكرية  بعد مواجهاتها الشجاعة ضد اساطين الارهاب النكاحى المحمدى امثال ابراهيم الخولى و جاب اللات على جاب اللات  
هذه البروفيسورة التى  تدرك كعنى غضب المحمديين و قد كانت منهم و تعلم شرهم جيدا  فهذه السيدة تخبر العالم اجمع انها غير خائفة لان الانسان يعيش مرة واحدة لا يجب ان يضيعها بالخوف من ارهاب النكيحيين  فيشغل نفسه بالخوف عن القيام بمهمة حياته 
و شتان ما بين الشجاعة و الحالة الجهادية الاستشهادية الحيوانية المحمدية 
فبالرغم من شجاعة البروفيسورة فلا يمكن ان تأتى على ذكر عائلتها  المحمدية فى  مكان بسيط فى ريف دمشق  الا و تجدن الدموع تنهمر من عينيها العميقتين اللامعتين  الذكيتين  على مبعدة ساعتين فقط من وسط بيروت 
فقلب البروفيسورة  الحنون غير قادر على تحمل فكرة ان تكون هى  ببساطة السبب فى شعور تلك العائلة  المكتظة بسبعة اشقاء و ثلاثة شقيقات للبروفيسورة بالعار و الشنار  فى وسط العوائل العربية المحمدية بريف دمشق 
لقد كانت البروفيسورة فى قمة الاسى عندما علمت ان شقيقها الاكبر يمشى فى كل مكان بريف دمشق ليزعم كذبا و زورا و بهتانا  أن شقيقته  التى لا يستحق شرف ان يكون منتسبا اليها قد حصلت  على مليون دولار من اليهود و قوم هود ابناء الخنزير احفاد القرود   كأجر عن قيامها  بالتعبير عن رأيها الحر فى النكاحية المحمدية؟؟
أكثر ما يؤلم القلب الحنون للبروفيسورة هو ان والدتها  البالغة من العمر الرابعة و السبعين عاما ترفض الحديث مع ابنتها فى التليفون[[ تعليق بسيط منى ليس له علاقة بالمقال المترجم: فى احدى المرات دار نقاشا بينى و بين احد العرب  المتنصرين  و قد هالنى غضبه الشديد من هجومى على المحمدية التى يفترض  انه تركها  بسبب نكاحيتها و تهافتها  و بالتالى لا يغضبنه هجومى عليها ! ..كنت اتشكك كثيرا فى امره  غير ان ادى الكاتبات المشهورات قال  لى فى رد بأنه غاضب لاننى أنتقد اهله و  ديانه اهله. لقد كان كلام هذه الكاتبة الشهيرة جدا  تفسيرا دقيقا لسلوك  هذا الشخص المتنصر و لكنه لم يقنعنى  فإذا كان يعتقد ان المحمدية  فيها اى شيئ يٌحترم فلماذا تركها  و اذا كان يرى فى المحمديين اهلا له فهو ليس مسيحيا بكل تأكيد فالكتاب يعلمنا الا نكون تحت نير مع غير  المؤمنين و النير كما نعرف هى العلاقة الملزمة التى لا فكاك منها كالأخوة و الأبوة و الامومة و الزواج و البنوة   فهؤلاء لم يعودوا اخوة لنا او اقارب لنا بعد  فهم اقارب  محمد و شيطانه و حجره الاسود و غٌلمانه و حورياته و نحن اقارب رب المجد  و فأى شركة هى للنور مع الظلمة 
لذا نجد رب المجدد يقول "الحق اقول لكم  ليس احدا ترك بيتا او اخوة  او اخوات او ابا او اما  او امرأة او اولادا  او حقولا  لاجلى و لاجل الانجيل الا و يأخذ مئة ضعف الآن فى هذا الزمان  بيوتا و اخوة و اخوات و امهات و اولاد  و حقول  مع اضطهادات  و فى الدهر الآتى  الحياة الابدية و لكن الكثيرون اولون يكونون آخرين و الاخرون أولين " فهنيئا لهؤلاء المؤمنون الذين سيصبحون أولين علينا  نحن من ولدنا فى الايمان ]]
ثم استطردت البروفيسورة قائلة و قد استجمعت رباطة جاشها ثانية  : انا اعلم اننى أألمهم بشدة  فهم طبعا يشعرون بالعار امام بقية العائلات المحمدية  فى الجيرة  فشقيقتى التى تعيش فى دولة قطر  و بالرغم من كونها متزوجة من فلس طينى محمدى  فهى اكثر مودة  لى من أمى فهى تحدثنى تليفونيا مرة  اسبوعيا  
البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان تعلم جيدا  مدى صعوبة ان تتحدث مع اصدقاءها فى سوريا تليفونيا  و لكن ان يصل الامر الى امها!!!!!!!!!!!!! فهى لم تكن تتصور هذا 
الحق ان البروفيسورة وفاء خسرت عائلتها و لكنها كسبت اعجاب و حب و تقدير الجنس البشرى اجمع  خاصة بعد سلسلة لقاءاتها الشجاعة مع فضائية الارهاب  المحمدى الاولى فى العالم الا و هى فضائية الجزيرة المحمدية  حيث هاجمت بضراوة النكاحية المحمدية  و واجهت مجموعة متعصبة من اشقياء الارهاب المحمدى  لقد اوضحت كم  الحقد و الضغينة و الشقاق و الصراع  ضد كل ما هو متحضر و  عصرى   التى تصبه تلك الديانة فى نفوس اتباعها 
إن البروفيسورة إمرأة قصيرة القامة وديعة  غير انها تمتلك كم  لا يمكن لأحد تصوره من  بعد البصر و جلاء  البصيرة  و الشفافية و الشجاعة  و الدفئ  الصادق الخالى من اى تصنع
أننى (كاتب المقال ياكو  لوبين ) أعتقد انه بعد ثلاثمئة او اربعمئة سنة سيكون اسم  وفاء سلطان لا يزال لامعا براقا  بإعتبارها المرأة التى ساعدت المحمديين كى يتحركوا  قدما على مستوى الزمن  بعيدا  عن العصور الوسطى التى يقبعون فيها  . 
الكل يعرف كيف استطاعت الطبيبة السورية الشابة البسيطة  أن تخرج من السجن  المحمدى الكبير و تتحرك قدما من العصور الوسطى المتخلفة المحمدية  ساعية نحو البشر المتحضرين  الذين يقطنون القرن الواحد و العشرين 
لقد كانت  حادثة رهيبة  تلك التى راتها بأم عينيها تحدث فى مستشفى مدرسة حلب الطبية  عام 1979 حيث قام ارهابيو منظمة الاخوان المحمديون  بقتل استاذها و معلمها و ابوها الروحى البروفيسور  : يوسف اليوسف  لمجرد كونه مسيحى  بينما كان ارهابيو تنظيم الاخوان المحمديون يصرخون : اللات أكبر اللات اكبر اللات اكبر اللات أكبر اللات أكبر اللات أكبر اللات اكبر اللات اكبر اللات اكبر 
ثم انطلقوا بدراجاتهم النارية باحثين عن ضحية جديدة 
 لقد اسمت البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان تلك الحادثة بانها  نقطة التحرر فى حياتها  . لقد بدات منذ تلك اللحظة  ترتكب جريمة التفكير ( و العياذ باللات)  لقد بدات تقيم منظمومتها العقائدية كلها و هى الطفلة التى نشأت كمحمدية فى بلد محمدى  و بمساعدة زوجها الذى ارتبطت به فى تلك اللحظات الحالكة السواد المفعمة بالحزن فى حياتها  بدأ الزوجين فى التوقف عن الصلاة للات  (هذا الإله القاتل الشرير ) كما توقفت عن صوم رمضان  ثم بدأ زوجها رحلة العذاب و الألم  من سفارة الى سفارة  عبر دمشق فى محاولة للحصول على تاشيرة دخول لاى دولة لا محمدية فى هذا الكون  لقد كان الامل هو الخروج  ليس من سوريا بل من القرون الوسطى المحمدية المتخلفة نحو  الحياة العصرية و التحضر و الرقى . لقد طال السعى لاكثر من عشرة سنوات من الملاحقات حتى تمكن الزوجين من الحصول على جوازى سفر و تاشيرة دخول الى احدى دول العالم الحر 
عندما خرجا من سوريا فى ذلك الوقت كان هو مهندسا  نابها و كانت هى   طبيبة نفسانية 
دخلت العائلة الصغيرة لارض الحرية الولايات المتحدة الامريكية  و بالعائلة طفلين صغيرين (  قبل ان ينجبا طفلهما الثالث على ارض الحرية بعد ذلك فى عام 1989) لم يكن مجموع ما فى جيوب المرتحلين الاربعة من القرون الوسطى نحو العصور الحديثة  أكثر من مئة دولار و لم  يكن اى من الاربعة يتحدث اللغة الانجليزية حتى 
أقامت تلك الاسرة الفقيرة فى البداية لدى اصدقاء الاسرة فى عيشة مشتركة  لشهور عديدة  و عمل الزوجان فى كل مهنة شريفة مهما كانت شاقة او بسيطة  فقد عملت البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان فى البداية عاملة  بمتجر و كفلاحة  و امتهنت كل مهنة تمكنها من الاستمرار على قيد الحياة 
لقد طالت مدة الشقاء لسنوات حتى تمكنت تلك العائلة اللطيفة من الوقوف على  أقدامها من الناحية المالية . حتى افتتح زوجها المهندس ورشة صيانة ميكانيكية  صغيرة  فأن تكون ميكانيكيا بسيطا فى العالم الحر افضل من ان تكون مهندسا  فى العالم  المتخلف 
 لم يشغل الجراج البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان كثيرا فقد بدات فى التفرغ للكتابة  الصحفية فكتبت مقالاتها التحررية  لكل الجرائد التى تصدرها الجالية العربية  فى مناطق لوس انجليس 
غير انها لم تهنا  بوسيلة لتوصيل الفكر التحررى حتى على ارض الحرية فقد اتى المحمديون الى لو انجليس و معهم جدران سجونهم العالية فكل رئيس تحرير  كتبت لديه عبث بمقالاتها و افرغها من مضمونها و منعهما من توصيل فكرها ثم  بعد فترة قصيرة أوقفها ككاتبة و منعها من الكتابة 
غير ان  البروفيسورة لم تتوقف عن تحرير العقول الا عندما  بدا إرهابيو منظمة "كير" الارهابية للدفاع عن إرهاب المحمديين الذين يستوطنون فى امريكا!  فى  الانقضاض  عليها بسيل عرم من الكالمات التليفونية  الارهابية المثيرة للزعر  يهددونها بقسوة بارتكاب ابشع الافعال بها و بزوجها و بابناءها 
نجحت تلك المنظمة الارهابية بإخافة البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان و منعها من الكتابة لفترة  فهى أم و زوجة مخلصة قبل اى شيئ و تخاف على زوجها و ابناءها  بشدة و تعلم ما هو كم الشر الذى يضعه اللات فى نفوس عٌباده 
 و لكن تلك الفترة من الزعر انتهت عندما رات الطائرات المحمدية  تصطدم بالابراج الآمنة  فى غزوة بروكلين النبوية المباركة  فى الحادى عشر من سبتمبر 
هنا وقفت البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان امام شاشة تليفزيونها صارخة  : لا  لن ابقى صامتة خائفة من هؤلاء المحمديون  سأتكلم ثانية و ليفعلوا ما يفعلون فلم يعد هناك احدا على وجه الارض آمنا من شرور اللات 
و اخيرا  و بعد اسابيع قليلة من  غزوة بروكلين النبوية المباركة فى الحادى عشر من سبتمبر 2001 إقترح عليها صديقا مقربا  ان تنشيئ موقعها الخاص على شبكة الانتر نت  و هكذا وٌلد موقع الانتر نت العربى التحررى الأول " الناقد"  و بالناقد كل مقالات البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان سواء التى كتبتها باللغة الانجليزية او التى كتبتها باللغة العربية 
ل4د كان موقع البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان " الناقد" مقروءا فى الشرق الاوسط اكثر مما كانت هى تتصور غير ان لحظة التحول فى حياتها كانت عندما قبلت الظهور على شاشة فضائية الارهاب المحمدى الاولى " جزيرة الإرهاب"  فى يوليو عام 2005
عن عرض " جزيرة الارهاب " على البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان بالظهور على شاشتها تقول البروفيسورة إن هذه الكائنات المحمدية كانت تعلم حجم قراءة مقالاتى فى الشرق الاوسط كله رغم منعها من النشر ! غير انهم لم يكونوا يتصورون اننى سأجرؤ على ان اقول  الحق  و انا ظاهرة بوجهى على شاشتهم  فهم يثقون بشدة فى قدرتهم على  أن يرهبوننا
نظرا لأن مشاهد "جزيرة الارهاب المحمدى" لم يعتد ابدا على مثل هذه النوعية من الضيوف الاحرار  حتى انه لم يكن يتصور ان مثل هذه النوعية من الاحرار موجودون 
فقد كان ظهورها على شاشة " جزيرة الارهاب"  مدويا متفجرا لدرجة فاجئتها هى نفسها 
لقد سألها مذيع " جزيرة الارهاب المحمدى"  سؤالا لم يكن متوقعا أبدات انها سيكون عندها الجراة لتجاوب عليه بصدق  فمعنى ان تجاوب عليه بصدق ان الارض ستحترق و الدماء ستسيل و القنابل ستنفجر و الاحزمة الناسفة ستفجر و الصحفيون سيخطفون و للشهادتين سينطقون و الا سيذبحون  
لقد كان هذا السؤال بسيطا الا انه ما من احد على وجه الارض يمتلك الجأة ان يجاوب عليه بصدق امام كاميرات "جزيرة الارهاب" (( الكل يستطيع ان يجاوب عليه سرا..!!!))
كان السؤال هو :  " هل هناك اى علاقة بين الارهاب الذى يقوم به المحمديون و بين الديانة النكاحية المحمدية الشهباء ...؟ "
غير ان البروفيسورة لم تتردد ان تقولها صريحة 
رغم أن مذيع "جزيرة الارهاب المحمدى " قاطعها بضراوة و مزق اقوالها تمزيقا  الا ان البروفيسورة بهدوءها وقوة حجتها  و استشهاداتها بنصوص كتاب القرآن و الاحاديث المحمدية  كان لها اليد العليا فى المناقشة فأفحمت محاولات المذيع اليائسة فى منع الآذان من الاستماع و العقول من التفكير 
لم يطق اصحاب قناة " جزيرة الارهاب المحمدى "  فكرة ان يتم الكلام بصراحة هكذا  فى قناتهم مما يشكل هزيمة ساحقة  لمحمديتهم على ارضهم و فى وسط جماهيرهم 
فقرر اصحاب القناة دعوة البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان لمنازلة ثانية و لكن هذه المرة  أحضروا لها مديرا للنقاش مٌنظر الارهاب المحمدى الاول " فيصل القاسم"
[[ملحوظة منى لا علاقة لها بالمقال المترجم: علمت ان الارهابى "فيصل القاسم " الاقرع ابو باروكة هو شقيق الارتست  و العياذ باللات "مجد القاسم" المتهم بعشرات جرائم النصب و الاحتيال و السرقة و هتك العرض فى مصر و مع ذلك لا احد يتعرض له بتنفيذ تلك الاحكام القضائية الجنائية عند زياراته لمصر  بسبب علاقة مشبوهة  له بكل من زكريا عزمى رئيس  ديوان الرئيس المصرى محمد حسنى مبارك و منظمة الاخوان المحمديين فى مصر ]] 
فقد كان اصحاب " جزيرة الارهاب المحمدى"  يظنون أن فيصل القاسم بقدرته على مقاطعة الضيف و الاشتراك  مع منظر الاتجاه الآخر فى الهجوم على الضيف و منعه من الحديث  بحرية 
كانوا يظنونه  لا يٌقهر  و لكن هيهات !
لقد اصبحت المناظرة الثانية تلك الموضوع الاكثر أثارة على طول و عرض شبكة الانتر نت بكل لغات الكون 
فبعد اذاعتها بدقائق كانت هيئة  المعهد الشرق اوسطى للابحاث الصحفية قد قامت بترجمتها من العربية لكل لغات العالم   حيث تناقل ترجماتها عدد هائل من كتاب و مستخدمى و قراء شبكة الانتر نت  بكل لغات الكون 
فى تلك المناظرة - يوم الجمعة ال21 من فبراير 2006- ناقشت البروفيسورة  العنصر الارهابى المصرى إبراهيم الخولى  الذى  امرت حكومة دولة قطر بإستجلابه من مصر خصيصا  لكى ينتصر على البروفيسورة 
غير ان العنصر الارهابى الازهرى لم يتمكن من مناقشة البروفيسورة بالعقل و المنطق فأصابته حالة من الذهان الاهتياجى  و ظل يهز رأسه بجنون هازيا : إنك كافرة اليس كذلك .. إنك كافرة أليس كذلك... إنك كافرة اليس كذلك... إنك كافرة اليس كذلك ... انك كافرة اليس كذلك ...
ثم ازداد  اهتياجه الهستيرى فبدا يضرب بقوائمه فى الارض صارخا : أننى لا يمكن أن اقبل ان اتناقش مع اى شخص  يحتقر أنكح الخلق اجمعين رسول اللات محمد و قرآنه ..   أننى لا يمكن أن اقبل ان اتناقش مع اى شخص  يحتقر أنكح الخلق اجمعين رسول اللات محمد و قرآنه و قرآنه..  
 أننى لا يمكن أن اقبل ان اتناقش مع اى شخص  يحتقر أنكح الخلق اجمعين رسول اللات محمد و قرآنه..   
 أننى لا يمكن أن اقبل ان اتناقش مع اى شخص  يحتقر أنكح الخلق اجمعين رسول اللات محمد    و قرآنه.. 
 أننى لا يمكن أن اقبل ان اتناقش مع اى شخص  يحتقر أنكح الخلق اجمعين رسول اللات محمد  و قرآنه .. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بعد اذاعة المقابلة مباشرة افتى عددا كبيرا من مشايخ المحمدية بطول الارض و عرضها ان  قتل البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان  هو واجب على كل محمدى على وجه الارض 
غير ان البروفيسورة قالت انها  ليست على استعداد ان تصمت خوفا مرة ثانية  ثم اضافت بسعادة لقد  قررت ان اهزمهم شر هزيمة فى فبراير الماضى و بعد هزيمتهم تلك و هزيمة اكبر منظرى الارهاب المحمدى فيصل القاسم  لا اظن ان قناة تليفزيونية محمدية ستدعونى للظهور عليها ثانية  و هذا كان هدفى و ضحكت
بعد اسبوع واحد من المناظرة بدا فيص القاسم يحاول استعادة هيبته كمنظر محمدى متطرف   انها معركة استعادة الكرامة بالنسبة له لذلك فلم يتورع ان استخدام الكذب سلاحا فى تلك المعركة فكتب مقالة نارية  يشتم فيها البروفيسورة حتى انه زعم انها حصلت على ملايين الدولارات من الحكومة الامريكية لكى تتهجم على ديانة النكاحية المحمدية ؟؟؟
فردت البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان ان احدا فى الحكومة الامريكية لم يكن يعرفها حتى ان جيرانها فى البيت المجاور لم يكونوا يعرفونها  او حتى يحسنون نطق اسمها (كانوا ينادونها فافا  ليس تدليلا و لكن لعدم تذكرهم اسمها ) غير ان استضافة فيصل القاسم  لها هى التى جعلتها شخصية عالمية  مشهورة حتى ان كل امريكى يعرفها الآن  فمن الذى قبض الآن من الحكومة الامريكية ؟؟ هل وفاء التى لم يكن يعرفها احد فى امريكا  أم فيصل الذى صنع نجومية وفاء بغباؤه
بالرغم من كون البروفيسورة  وفاء سلطان ممنوعة من الظهور فى اى وسيلة العلام او تعليم او صحافة عربية  فإنها تخطط لاختراق هذا الحصار و تلك الاسوار المنيعة 
فآلاف من المحمديين يدخلون موقعها الصحفى على الشبكة يوميا  و هم يرسلون لها رسائل بعضها إشادة و تاييد و بعضها اعلان لنيتهم قتلها طاعة للات و محمده الأنكح 
غير ان البروفيسورة ترى فى الرسائل الايجابية  التى تشيد بها علامة مشجعة.
ترى الآن البروفيسورة  أنه بالرغم من ان حلمها  بهدم جدران السجن المحمدى الكبير الذى يسبس المحمديين فى العصور الوسطى هو حلم صعب الا انها واثقة من انها استطاعت ان تحدث شرخا جليا فى هذه الجدران الغليظة  و بذلك اصبح سهلا على اى مفكر تحررى سياتى بعدها ان يحقق هذا الحلم 
 لقد وصلت للبروفيسورة وفاء سلطان رسالة من مٌلا محمدى مغربى  يخبرها فيها بانه جمع مقالاتها من على شبكة الانتر نت فى كتاب و اعطاه لإبنه ذو السبعة عشر عاما و قال له بان هذا هو قرآنه الجديد  و ليس قرآن محمد 
و البروفيسورة تتلقى رسائل الاشادة من لبنان و الاردن و سوريا و مصر و العراق و حتى من المملكة العربية السعودية  من نساء يحيونها بحزن  و يستخدمن اسماء   مستعارة بسبب الخوف على حياتهن من مجرد ارسال رسالة تحية للبروفيسورة 
فى بداية هذا الاسبوع ارسلت لها طالبة سورية شابة  فى الثالثة و العشرين من عمرها رسالة الكترونية تقول بان السلطات السورية قد قامت بحجب موقع البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان الصحفى من القراءة فى سوريا و لكن تلك السلطات لحسن الحظ لم تحجب عنوان بريدها الالكترونى  لذلك فهى  ترجو من البروفيسورة ارسال مقالاتها الجديدة على عنوان بريدها الالكترونى 
تعلق البروفيسورة على تلك الرسالة و تقول : هل هناك دليل اقوى من هذا على ان لى تاثيرا قوي على الحياة الثقافية فى العالم المحمدى؟؟
و عندما  ذكرها مذيع قناة دى آر تو الدنماركية بان المخرج السينمائى اللامع ثيو فانجوخ  قد تم قتله على يد الارهاب المحمدى بسيوف اللات المسلولة المنتشرة فى كل مكان لسبب اقل شأنا من اسباب افتاء مشايخ المحمدية فى كل مكان بوجوب قتلها 
قالت البروفيسورة بثقة لا تخلو من اسى بأنها ظلت صامتة خوفا من المحمديين لمدة اثنتين و ثلاثين عاما  اى ان اثنتين و ثلاثين عاما من عمرها قد سٌرقوا منها ؟؟؟
و الآن  هى لن تسمح بان يسرق سيف اللات المسلول سنوات اخرى من حياتها  
سأظل اتكلم بصدق و ليفعل سيوف اللات المسلولة ما يفعلون  أنا اعلم انهم سينجحون فى مهمتهم المحمدية الشيطانية يوما ما  و هذا لا يهم 
و عن احتمال قيامها بزيارة تاريخية لدولة اسرائيل ؟ 
قالت البروفيسورة انها نشأت فى سوريا كطفلة محمدية لذلك فقد نشأت لكى تكره  هؤلاء الاسرائيليين  لقد نشأت على الاعتقاد بان الاسرائيليين ليسوا من بنى البشر  فهم نوع آخر من المخلوقات غير بنى البشر  فعندما ذهبت لكاليفورنيا لاول مرة  دخلت مع زوجها متجرا للاحذية لشراء حذاء جديد و اثناء  تجربتها للحذاء الجديد  إكتشفت بأن بائع الاحذية رجل اسرائيلى فهرعه حافية للشارع  و هى تجرى بينما زوجها يجرى وراءها  مذهولا  و سالها عن سبب هذا التصرف الاهوج فقالت  ان صاحب محل الاحذية اسرائيلى و لهذا فهى تكرهه  بشدة  فتلك كانت المرة الاولى فى حياتها التى ترى  وجها لوجه هذا الكائن الذى  ظلت تكرهه طوال عمرها السابق دون ان تراه  هذا الكائن الذى يسمى بكلمة " يهودى" !!
يوما بعد يوم من الحياة فى العالم المتحضر  الحر بدات تفهم الى اى حد  التربية المحمدية هى تربية غبية  و شريرة و ان هذا الكائن الذى تربت على كرهيته دون حتى ان تراه  المسمى " يهودى" لا يقل فى الانسانية  عن اى انسان آخر فى هذا الكون 
لذلك فالبروفيسورة وفاء سلطات تعتزم زيارة دولة اسرائيل  قريبا 
فقد ارتبطت بموعد مقابلة للقائم بالعمال القنصلية الاسرائيلية فى كاليفورنيا لبحث التعجيل بتلك الزيارة 
و من نافلة القول ان تلك الزيارة عند حدوثها  فهى بكل تاكيد ستزيد بشدة حدة الكراهية السوداء التى يكنها المحمديين للبروفيسورة بمناء على فتاوى كل مشايخ المحمدية النماحية على وجه الارض بوجوب قتلها  غير  ان البروفيسورة  تعلق على هذه الكراهية المحمدية بقولها : إننى فخورة بنفسى و بما قدمته للمحمديين لتحريرهم  و لن يستطيع اى ارهاب ان يكمم فمى ثانية 
*​


----------



## فادية (24 أكتوبر 2006)

وشهد شاهد من اهلها


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*للربط فقط*
*موضوعات قديمة عن الدكتورة وفاء سلطان*
*(1) دكتورة وفاء سلطان إمرأة اذلت الشيطان*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5177*
*(2)دكتورة وفاء سلطان إمرأة قهرت الشيطان*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=27404#post27404*


----------



## فادية (24 أكتوبر 2006)

على فكرة يا اخي انسان غلبان 
شوف كم واحد شاف الموضوع بس محدش رد عليه 
شاطرين بس يبرزو عضلاتهم بكلام فارغ 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*دلوقت تلاقى واحد طالع لنا بمعجزة أعتناق مئة مليون  بليون  نصرانى كافر للنكاحية المحمدية بعد أن حاول قسيس حرق سورة النملة فقرصته النملة   فى ننى عينه من جوة  على مرأى و مسمع منهم*
*فترقرقت فى عيونهم دمعه و فى انفاسهم زفرة و فى خلجاتهم عبرة  و صاحوا بأصوات  مجهشة ببكاء الحق : بأبى أنت و امى يا رسول النكاح   بأبى انت و امى يا رسول النكاح   بأبى انت و امى يا رسول النكاح*
:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## Maya (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*Dr. Wafa Sultan*




* " امنحيني الحريّة أيتها السماء ونذراً لكِ أن أدافع عن حريّة الآخرين حتى أمنحها لهم أو أموت دون ذلك "​
--------------------------​
بورك مداد قلبك أيها الأستاذ العظيم والصوت الحر إنسان غلبان ...

أشكرك على الترجمة الدقيقة الممزوجة بأسلوبك الشخصي وأفكارك وتعليقاتك على الموضوع ، وللفائدة نذكر أن الحوار واللقاء مع الدكتور العظيمة وفاء سلطان هو مأخوذ من جريدة يديعوت أحرونوت الإسرائيلية قبل قرابة أسبوعين  ....

في الواقع إن الدكتورة وفاء سلطان تجبرنا كمسيحيين أحرار ومثقفين وأصحاب أقلام حرة جريئة على احترامها  لما تمثله من جرأة وحرية فكر ومصداقية كبيرة وتحدي الموت لأجل الحرية وقول الكلمة دون خوف أو قلق مما سيعقب قول هذه الكلمة ومن يتحدى الموت لأجل الحرية لهو بالفعل إنسان حقيقي ومؤمن حقيقي  ...

لقد تعرفت على الدكتورة وفاء عبر برنامج الاتجاه المعاكس و الذي يقدمه العنكبوت الدرزي فيصل القاسم والذي اتخذتُ  قراراً  بتجنب برنامجه مهما كلفني الأمر بعد الحلقة المهزلة التي تناولت ما يسمى أزمة الحكم في إسرائيل  والتي أدت حقارة الدرزي و ضيفه المحمدي العروبي القومي العربيد إلى انسحاب السيد مجلي وهبة  وهو المسؤول الإسرائيلي  والذي لديه مكانته ومركزه  ، إلا أن  القومتجي العربيد وبتآمر مع الدرزي فيصل القاسم   قلبوا الحلقة لاتهامات وشتم وكلمات نابية توجه بحق مسؤول إسرائيلي  له مكانته في حزب كاديما وفي الكنيست فما  كان من السيد مجلي إلا أن ينسحب بكل كرامة واحترام  وينهي تلك المهزلة الرخيصة 

فمن أجواء هذه الحلقة يمكننا تخيل الجو الذي كان ممكن أن توضع فيه الدكتورة العظيمة وفاء سلطان  ، فتجار الرغيف والمرتزقين من الأصوات التي لا تمت للإعلام بصلة  مستعدين لفعل أي شيء لإرضاء جمهور قناة الحظيرة من المتطرفين ومشاريع الإرهابيين والمنتحرين لأجل المحمدية والعروبتجية  ...

والجميع يتذكر المقالة التي كتبها فيصل القاسم والتي وجه فيها للدكتورة  وفاء أبشع الإتهامات بالعمالة  والارتهان  للصهيونية والإمبريالية  وتقاضي ملايين الدولارات والحياة السعيدة في أمريكا  مقابل أن تشتم المحمديين والعرب طبعاً بدون أن يسميها لكن كل من يقرأ يعرف أنه يقصدها دون أي شك ، لكن الدرزي لم يعرف مع من يتواجه فبعد بضعة أسابيع وجهت له الدكتورة وفاء وعبر مقالة هي عبارة عن رسالة له شخصياً ولكل قراءها وأحبائها وحتى أعدائها الذين يدعون عليها بالموت والأوبئة والشلل ، لقد أرسلت الرسالة للجميع لتعرفهم من هي وفاء سلطان وكان رداً من الدقة بحيث أظهر فيصل القاسم قزماً صغيراً يستجدي الرغيف مقابل كلامه ومواقفه وبرنامجه ..

أما زيارة الدكتورة وفاء إلى إسرائيل فهو من اجمل الأخبار التي أسمعها وستكون مناسبة لأحاول اللقاء بها بعد أن فشلت في ذلك أثناء زيارتي للولايات المتحدة  فلدي كلام كثير أود أن أقوله لهذه الإنسانة  العظيمة ، وخاصة إعجابي بشجاعتها كامرأة حرة ترتبت  في بيئة صقلت تفكيرها لا إرادياً على كراهية الشعب اليهودي ودولة إسرائيل ، وها هي اليوم تقوم بزيارة لإسرائيل ربما تزيد لديها تهمة جديدة أو بالأحرى قديمة متجددة أنها تتعامل مع إسرائيل وتزورها وأن هناك من يدفع لها ملايين الدولارات لتهاجم العرب ومحمديتهم، لكن الدكتورة وفاء قالت وعبرت عن حقيقة ذات أهمية كبيرة في ردها على فيصل القاسم حين قالت له حول قضية شراء الشتامين :

لو كانت أمريكا معنيّة بشراء من يشتم الإسلام لما وجدتَ رجلاً واحدا في باكستان، ناهيك عن فقراء إندونيسيا والعرب، إلا وصار شتّاماً!

أتمنى بالفعل أن تكون زيارة الدكتورة وفاء إلى إسرائيل  لها أكثر من جانب ..  خاصة الجانب الذي أفكر به الآن والمتعلق بانتماء الدكتورة العقائدي  والديني والذي أتمنى أن يكون ما نفكر به أنا وأنت أخي العزيز إنسان غلبان حول انتماء و إيمان  الدكتورة وفاء هو صحيح فهذا سيكون أمراً أكثر من  رائع .....*


----------



## حيدر صالح (24 أكتوبر 2006)

لقد فهم الجهال ممن يدعي الاسلام انه دين قتل وسفك دماء وذلك بسبب جهلهم حقيقة انفسهم من اين وفي اين والى اين 
لانهم ولدوا ووجدوا دين مجرد طقوس وحركات يؤديها ولم يبحث عن حقيقة نفسه لماذا خلقه الله كي يحتاج الى الله فاذا وجد الله وجد الجنة واذا وجد الجنة تفانى من اجل الناس كي يدليهم على ما وجده


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*أنت صاحبة الفضل فى هذا الموضوع يا اختى فى الرب / مايا*



Maya قال:


> *" امنحيني الحريّة أيتها السماء ونذراً لكِ أن أدافع عن حريّة الآخرين حتى أمنحها لهم أو أموت دون ذلك "​*
> *.....*



*أختى فى الرب  الاستاذة الفاضلة / مايا*
*لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على  إرسالك لى  مقالى  يديعوت  أحرونوت  الاسرائيلية  و اللتين تغطى فيهما الصحيفة  زيارة البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان الى دولة الدنمارك  العظيمة و اجراءها حوار تليفزيونى شيق فى قناة  دى آر تو  الدنماركية *
*فأنت صاحبة الفضل الاول و الاخير  فى هذا الموضوع المتواضع  عن مقالى الصحيفة  الاسرائيلية *
*و طبعا  حضرتك تعلمين  جيدا كم احب  البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان و لم اكن عندما بدأت اقرأ لها منذ اثنتى عشر سنة تقريبا  أعرف انها سورية  بل لقد كنت اظنها قبطية مثلى  *
*و كم كانت  المفاجئة لى عندما علمت ان صوت الحق هذا يخرج من فم انسانة كانت  فى ماضيها محمدية  إمراة  شجاعة  امتلكت الشجاعة  لأن  تحلل  الافكار التى تربت على حفظها  و ان تنبذها بعد ان تاكدت من ان هذه الافكار هى عين الباطل *
*إمتلكت الشجاعة ان تساند كل  مضطهد على وجه الارض  و ليس أدل   على هذا من حرصها على المشاركة فى كل المؤتمرات القبطية منذ سنوات *
*و انضمامها كعضو عامل بمنظمة اقباط  متحدون *
*الكل يذكر  أن البعض  من الاقباط  المرتبطين بالسلطة  فكريا و لا أقول عضويا  أى الذين يتأثرون بالاسلوب المحمدى فى التفكير و التحلييل  كانوا قد اثاروا نوعا من الزوبعة  ضد فكرة انضمام البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان لنا  و بداوا يثيرون الحجج الواهية *
*غير  ان هذه الزوبعة اظهرت ان  التيار الغالب من الاقباط هم قوم  لا فاشيون لا ينسون الجميل و لا  ينكرون على الدكتورة وفاء سلطان افضالها الكبيرة على الامة القبطية جمعاء *
*فقد اظهرت تلك الزوبعة  للدكتورة كم نحبها  حيث كنت أحد الذين شرفوا بالدفاع عن  اختيارها الحضارى بالانضمام لنا و الالتحاق بنا  و الالتحام معنا حضاريا *
*و كنت قد قلتها  لكل من حاول التشكيك بالبروفيسورة  بانها اذا كانت تحرص على اخفاء هويتها الدينية فيجب علينا جميعا ان ندعم حرصها هذا  و  لا نعلن انتماءها الدينى  لاحد علنا  بل و يجب علينا الا نتوقف كثيرا عند تلك النقطة ما دامت هى لا تريد ان تعلنها *
*غير اننا اثق كما يثق الجميع انها  مع الحق   و الحق هو شيئ واحد و صورة واحدة  و جوهر واحد    الحق هو الذى لحسن حظنا قد اختارنا لنولد فيه  من قبل تاسيس هذا العالم * * و هنيئا لهؤلاء  الذين  رغم ولادتهم فى الضلال فقد اختاروا الحق و ضحوا بالكثير  و فقدوا الكثيرين من لأجل الحق  فهؤلاء هم من سيكونون اولون علينا نحن من ولدنا فى الإيمان*
*"الحق اقول لكم ليس احدا ترك بيتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امرأة او اولادا او حقولا لاجلى و لاجل الانجيل الا و يأخذ مئة ضعف الآن فى هذا الزمان بيوتا و اخوة و اخوات و امهات و اولاد و حقول مع اضطهادات و فى الدهر الآتى الحياة الابدية و لكن الكثيرون اولون يكونون آخرين و الاخرون أولين " *​


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2006)

انسانٌ غلبان;110838 قال:
			
		

> *أختى فى الرب الاستاذة الفاضلة / مايا*​
> 
> 
> *لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على إرسالك لى مقالى يديعوت أحرونوت الاسرائيلية و اللتين تغطى فيهما الصحيفة زيارة البروفيسورة وفاء سلطان الى دولة الدنمارك العظيمة و اجراءها حوار تليفزيونى شيق فى قناة دى آر تو الدنماركية *​[/color]


 
كلام سليم جدا يا اخي الحبيب انسان غلبان, فأنا شاهد الحوار كاملا على القناة الدنماركية في الذكرى السنوية للرسوم الكاريكاتيرية و بصراحة هدت الاسلام هد بلقائها و لم يتجرأ اي شيخ او امام ان يتفوه بأي كلمة للرد عليها 

و يمكنكم ايضا ان تروا ما كتبته عنها القناة الدنماركية DR2
http://www.dr.dk/DR2/deadline2230/2006/09/30/203801.htm

يصف فيها الدكتورة بعد اعطاء نبذة عن حياتها بأنها تحت العالم العربي كله
(انا عارف ان الموضوع بالدنماركي و لكن يمكن ان اترجمه لكم لو حبيتوا كاملا)

لكن لكم اللقاء

المقدمة (بالدنماركي)
http://www.dr.dk/extention/playWindowsMediaODP.aframe?id=231795&ListType=nyheder&bitrate=low 

اللقاء التلفزيوني (بالانجليزي)
http://www.dr.dk/extention/playWindowsMediaODP.aframe?id=231796&ListType=nyheder&bitrate=low



للحفظ, بيمين الماوس و save as
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Maya (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*هذا الرابط أسفل هذه المشاركة هو لمن يريد التعرف أكثر على الدكتورة وفاء سلطان كما هي تعرف نفسها وحياتها البسيطة لكنها الحرة البعيدة عن كل شوائب التخلف والرجعية والعقول المتحجرة في حياة  يعيشها ملايين ممن ما يزالون يرزحون تحت ذك القيد الشرير الذي لا يرحم ....

تعرف على هذه الانسانة العظيمة والمفكرة الحرة والتي احتلت قلوب وأفكار الكثيرين من مختلف أنحاء العالم بعد بضعة أشهر من ظهورها لأول مرة على شاشة إحدى قنوات التلفزة العربية لتصبح أشهر من يتحدث عن حقيقة الإسلام  ...

وهي القائلة :

" الشتيمة ليست من شيمي ولا هي طريقي إلى الشهرة. و أنا لا اشتم الإسلام، بل افضحه! " *

*الدكتورة وفاء سلطان تتكلم وترد​*


----------



## ابراهيم نوح (12 فبراير 2007)

ومن قال ان وفاء سلطان مسلمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!
لقد جاءت على قناة الجزيرة واعترفت انها لا تؤمن بالغيبيات


----------



## ابراهيم نوح (12 فبراير 2007)

*هل من مبارز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الأحاديث النبوية: 
1.  روى الإمام مسلم فى صحيحه قال:حدثنا حسن بن على الحلوانى. حدثنا أبو توبة الربيع بن نافع.   حدثنا معاوية (يعنى ابن سلام) عن زيد ، أنه سمع أبا سلام يقول: حدثنى عبد الله بن فروخ ، أنه سمع عائشة تقول: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إنه خلق كل إنسان من بنى آدم على ستين وثلاثمائة مفصل.فمن كبر الله، وحمد الله، وهلل الله، وسبح الله، واستغفر الله، وعزل حجرا عن طريق الناس، أو شوكة أو عظما من طريق الناس، وأمر بمعروف، أو نهى عن منكر، عدد تلك الستين والثلاثمائة السلامى.  فإنه يمشى يومئذ وقد زحزح نفسه عن النار". قال أبو توبة: وربما قال"يمسى".( صحيح الإمام مسلم ­- كتاب الزكاة). 
2.  روى الإمام البخاري  فى صحيحه قال حَدَّثَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِى بُرْدَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عَنْ النَّبِى صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ عَلَى كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ صَدَقَةٌ فَقَالُوا يَا نَبِى اللَّهِ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ قَالَ يَعْمَلُ بِيَدِهِ فَيَنْفَعُ نَفْسَهُ وَيَتَصَدَّقُ قَالُوا فَإِنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ قَالَ يُعِينُ ذَا الْحَاجَةِ الْمَلْهُوفَ قَالُوا فَإِنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ قَالَ فَلْيَعْمَلْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَلْيُمْسِكْ عَنْ الشَّرِّ فَإِنَّهَا لَهُ صَدَقَةٌ  (صحيح البخاري كتاب الزكاة).  
3.  وفى فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري  يقول الإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني تعليقاَ على هذا الحديث:    قوله: (على كل مسلم صدقة) أي على سبيل الاستحباب المتأكد أو على ما هو أعم من ذلك، والعبارة صالحة للإيجاب والاستحباب كقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام"على المسلم ست خصال"فذكر. منها ما هو مستحب اتفاقا، وزاد أبو هريرة فى حديثه تقييد ذلك بكل يوم كما سيأتى فى الصلح من طريق همام عنه، ولمسلم من حديث أبى ذر مرفوعا"يصبح على كل سلامى من أحدكم صدقة"والسلامى بضم المهملة وتخفيف اللام: المفصل، وله فى حديث عائشة"خلق الله كل إنسان من بنى آدم على ستين وثلثمائة مفصل"    
4.  روى الإمام أحمد  فى مسنده قال: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ حَدَّثَنِى أَبِى حَدَّثَنَا زَيْدٌ حَدَّثَنِى حُسَيْنٌ حَدَّثَنِى عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ بُرَيْدَةَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبِى بُرَيْدَةَ يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يَقُولُ « فِى الإِنْسَانِ سِتُّونَ وَثَلاَثُمِائَةِ مَفْصِلٍ فَعَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَتَصَدَّقَ عَنْ كُلِّ مَفْصِلٍ مِنْهَا صَدَقَةً ». قَالُوا فَمَنِ الذي يُطِيقُ ذَلِكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ « النُّخَاعَةُ فِى الْمَسْجِدِ تَدْفِنُهَا أَوِ الشَّىْءُ تُنَحِّيهِ عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَقْدِرْ فَرَكْعَتَا الضُّحَى تُجْزِئُ عَنْكَ(مسند الإمام أحمد /23700)
   المعنى اللغوي:
(مفصل) : ملتقى العظميين في البدن.
(السلامى) : بضم السين وتخفيف اللام، وهو المفصل. وجمعه سلاميات، بفتح الميم  وتخفيف الياء.   
    وفى القاموس: السلامى كحبارى، عظام صغار طول الإصبع فى اليد والرجل،وجمعه   سلاميات. ( الإمام مسلم -شرح النووي(
    وهذا التعريف من العلماء الأفاضل جزاهم الله خيراَ فى حاجه الى مزيد ضبط و إيضاح فى ضوء المعارف العلمية الحديثة.   
العوائق في تطابق الحقيقة الكونية مع النص الشرعي:
     1-   اقتصار الإشارة في فهم الحديث على المفاصل بين العظام  مع إهمال ما بين الغضاريف. 
2- اختلاف التعريف العلمي للمفاصل والذي يشمل التقاء عظام أو غضاريف بدون فاصل  عن الفهم اللغوي الذي يشير إلى وجود فاصل بين شيئين .
3- ضرورة وضع قاعدة للحالات المتكررة بالجسم  والتي قد تتمفصل فيها عظمتان فى أكثر من موضع  وهل تحتسب مفصلاَ واحداَ أو بعدد أماكن الالتقاء.
حل التناقض الظاهري  بضبط التعريف العلمي للمفاصل ثم تطبيق ذلك بحصر مفاصل الجسم البشرى :
أولاَ: وضع التعريف المنضبط للمفاصل:
تم وضع عدداَ من الضوابط العلمية التفصيلية قبل بدأ العد  ثم القيام بعملية الحصر بدقة حيث أن  أى خلل فى وضع الضوابط أو فى دقة تطبيقها سيؤدى إلى الخلل فى إظهار الحقيقة الكونية الممثلة  فى العدد الفعلى لمفاصل الجسم المشار إليها فى الحديث الشريف وبالتالى عدم القدرة على إظهار مناط الإعجاز  كما أن عدم التقيد بضوابط صحيحة ودقيقة علمياَ من الأساس سيفتح باب الطعن على مجال الإعجاز بكامله على أساس أن المتصدين له يلوون أعناق النصوص الشرعية  أو الحقائق العلمية لتتوافق حسب أهوائهم.
والذي نعتمده في هذا البحث هو أن:
 المفصل هو الالتقاء بين أي عظمتين  أو عظمة وغضروف أو غضروفين في أي موضع بجسم الإنسان  ما دام بينهما فاصل.
وهذا التعريف لا يتعارض مع علوم اللغة ولكن يضبط مدلول كلمة  (مفصل ) بالضابط العلمي الذي يشمل المفاصل التي تشارك فيها الغضاريف  كما لا يتعارض مع المراجع العلمية الحديثة ولكن يضبطها حسب المدلول اللغوي لكلمة (مفصل والذي يعنى وجود (فاصل) بين شيئين كما تم اعتبار التقاء  عظمتين مفصلاَ واحداَ حتى لو التقيا في أكثر من موضع وبذلك تكون الضوابط المصاحبة للتعريف هي:
    لا يدرج فى هذا الإحصاء المفاصل الغضروفية الأولية  والتى تتكون من عظام يحيط بها غضروف حيث يتعظم  هذا الغضروف فى سن مبكر بحيث تلتحم  هذه العظام  تماماَ بغير فاصل بينها 
مثال:
      أ – التقاء نهايات عظام  الأطراف الطويلة مع سيقانها
     ب- التحام عظمة الوتد في الجمجمة مع العظمة القفوية 
1- لم يدرج في هذا الإحصاء اتصال الغضروف بالعظم عندما لا يكون بينهما فاصل ولكن يتصلان فقط بالتئام غشاء الغضروف مع غشاء العظم  مثال:  اتصال غضاريف الضلوع مع الضلوع.  
2-  تم اعتبار الاتصال بين عظمتين كمفصل واحد حتى لو تم الاتصال في أكثر من موقع 
مثال: 1-  اتصال عظمة الجبهة فى الجمجمة مع عظمة الوتد
      2- اتصال عظمة الوتد مع عظمة الميكعة
ثانياَ: حصر مفاصل الجسم البشرى تطبيقاَ للقاعدة الموضوعة:
أ) الحصر التفصيلي: 
  1-skull 
1. Fronto Parietal Joint (coronal Suture)                           1 
2. Fronto –ethmoid Joint                                                                   1 
3. Fronto Maxillary Joints                                                              2 
4. Frontozygomatic Joints                                                              2 
5. Frontonasal Joint                                                                            1 
6. Frontosphenoid (lesser Wing) Joint                                     1 
7. Fronto-lacrimal Joints                                                                2 
8. Parietooccipital Joint                                                                  1 
9. Interparietal Joint (sagittal Suture)                                1 
10. Tempro-parietal Joints                                                                 2 
11. Tempro-spenoid Joints (greater Wing)                                2 
12. Occipito-temporal Joints                                                            2 
13. Tempro-sphenoid Joints (greater Wing)                              2 
14. Tempro-zygomatic Joints (zygomatic Arch)                    2 
15. Tempro-mandibular Joints   2 
16. Inter Ossicular Joints  4 
17. Intermaxillary Joint                                                   1 
18. Zygomatico-maxillary Joint                                                      2 
19. Maxillo-palatine Joint  1 
20. Nazomaxillary Joints  2 
21. Maxillo-ethmoid Joints                         2 
22. Maxillo- Lacrimal Joints                                     2 
23. Maxillo-sphenoid Joints (pterygoid Process)                  2 
24. Maxillo-conchal Joints (inferior Choncha) 2 
25. Dental Gomphosis                                                                     32 
26. Spheno-ethmoidal Joint  1 
27. Vermo-spenoid Joint (pterygoid Process)   1 
28. Palato-sphenoid Joints (pterygoid Process)  2 
29. Zygomatico-sphenoid Joint (greater Wing) 2 
30. Vermo-ethmoidal Joint (perpindicular Plate)  1 
31. Lacrimo-ethmoidal Joint (labyrinth)  2 
32. Joint Between Vomer And Hard Palate  1 
33. Internasal Joint  1 
34. Joint Between Horizontal Plates Of Palatine Bones  1 
                                                                                                                                 86 


2- Larynex 
1- Cricothyroid Joints                                                          2 
2-cricoarytenoid Joints                                                      2 
3- Arytenoi-corniculate Joints                                      2 
                                                          6 

3- Vertebral Column And Pelvis
1- Atlanto-occipital Joints                                               2 
2- Intervertebral Joints                                                     69 
3- Lubosacral Joints                                                               3 
4- Sacro-coccygeal Joint                                                    1 
5- Symphysis Pubis                                                                      1 
                                    76 


 4-upper Limbs
1- Sternoclavicular Joint                                       1x2= 2 
2- Acromioclavicular Joint                                    1x2= 2 
3- Sholder Joint                                                                1x2=2 
4- Elbo Joint                                                                        1x2=2 
5- Superior Radio-ulnar Joint                                 1x2=2 
6- Inferior Radio-ulnar Joint                                  1x2=2 
7- Wrist Joint                                                                      1x2=2 
8- Intercarpal Joints                                                   6x2=12 
9- Mid Carpal Joint                                                         1x2=2 
10- Carpo****carpal Joints                                   4x2=8 
11-****carpophalangeal Joints                        5x2=10 
12- Interphalangeal Joints                                    9x2=18 
                                                                                                           64 

 5- Thoracic Cage 
1- Manubrio Sternal Joint                                                1 
2- Xiphisternal Joint                                                          1 
3- Sternocostal Joints                                                 14 
4- Interchondral Joints                                                  6 
5- Costo-vertebral Joints                                  12x2= 24 
6- Costo-transverse Joints                                 10x2=20 
                                                                                                          66 

6-lower Limbs 
1- Sacroiliac Joint                                                       1x2=2 
2-hip Joint                                                                          1x2=2 
3-knee Joint                                                                     1x2=2 
4- Superior Tibio- Fibular Joint        1x2=2 
5- Inferior Tibuo Fibular Joint                            1x2=2 
6-ankle Joint                                                                    1x2=2 
7- Intertarsal Joints                                                  7x2=14 
8- Tarso****tarsal Joints                                     4x2=8 
9- ****tarsophalangeal Joints                         5x2=10 
10- Interphalangeal Joints                                    9x2=18 
  62 

ب) العدد الكلى للمفاصل حسب القواعد الموضوعة:
1- مفاصل الجمجمة   86 
2- مفاصل الحنجرة  6 
3-  مفاصل القفص الصدري  66 
4-  مفاصل العمود الفقري والحوض  76 
5-  مفاصل الأطراف العلوية                             2(32)           64 
6-  مفاصل الأطراف السفلية                             2(31)     62 
  360 

   وهكذا تتضح آية جديدة من آيات الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية المطهرة ما كان لبشر أن يحيط بها في زمن النبوة مصداقاَ لقوله تعلى (سنريهم آياتنا في الأفاق وفى أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق).


----------



## basem shweke (12 فبراير 2007)

هل هذا ما تبحثون عنه امرءه تود ان تنشهر 
بدكم اجيبلكم مواضيع كتبها مسيحيين عن المسيحيه
مثل هذه المواضيع بل اسوء من ذلك واللهاخلاقي لا تسمح لي ولاكن اذا ارتم 
فمحبابكم ولاكن لا انصح بذلك يا اخوتي لانو في كل ديانه في ناس 
من اتباعها ينتقدوا اشياء كثيره فلا تجبروني ان .................
السلام ختام


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2007)

الدكتوره وفاء سلطان هى الفرصه الاخيره للاخواننا فى الانسانيه  المسلمين للتخلص من الشيطان الذى بداخلهم ليرعاها الله


----------

